# My B14 200sx.



## B14Boost (Sep 6, 2004)

Here are some pics of my 1996 200sx.

here: http://www.cardomain.com/id/b14boost


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

nice ride, man


----------



## dirrtyjave (Aug 25, 2004)

great car bro nicely done


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

for the lazy


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i like it
great progress man


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Very nicely done!! You'll need to keep us up to date with the progress of the swap.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks nice and clean, I like those wheels better on a white car than I do a black car! Good luck on the swap, let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Yes that is nice and clean. I wish mine was like that


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Looks like a 1 1/2 to 2" drop is in order


----------

